# Anyone on here done Clean9?



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Evening all.

Been thinking about this for quite some time, my plan is to do Clean9 and then stay strict with what I eat, I know people who say they feel and sleep much better not to mention the huge weight loss! 

Whilst I'm fairly active with my job and with my 18 month old son I've remained at 17ish stone for years and think by doing this will encourage me to shape up.....

So whilst my job is demanding I'm looking for advice to cope with very little going in my mouth for 9 days, I plan on reducing my intake of food and caffeine and increasing the amount of water for a few weeks prior to starting but does anyone else have any other tips? The rep who I'm buying it from is coming over to g through it but interested in other people's experiences.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks like a hundred quid for lots of supplements to give you a 9 day crash diet to me. You could achieve the same with a carefully planned low calorie diet yourself, but, the overwhelming evidence is that crash diets (short term/extreme calorie restriction) simply do not work. You will lose plenty of weight in the 9 days, but you will put it all back on in less. This type of calorie restriction is not maintainable, and even if it was, it causes a shift in how your body utilises its resources so you go into what is essentially a starvation mode, instead of burning food for energy it tries to store as much as possible in case the lack of sustenance continues. You actually eat less but get fatter, the body is an amazing machine. You may also view this kind of regime as a kick start to better eating or further weight loss, but what tends to happen in most cases is the opposite and it can often put people off rather than spurring them on. It is boring and unfashionable, but slow and steady is the only way to achieve sustainable weight loss, not because of some new research or wonder supplement or superfood, but because that is the way our bodies have been programmed over hundreds of thousands of years. 

There are plenty of detox/reset programmes available online, many of them free. If you want a trial run of the type of diet you are paying £100 for look up the military diet, three days eating only prescribed meals (including ice cream!) and again you'll lose the weight but gain it back. My recommendation is to look instead at the Whole30 programme which gives you a thorough guide to reset your digestive system over 30 days. It does provide some weight loss simply through eating cleaner, but the real focus is on educating you about how different foods affect you. It is a bit paleo with no grains (so no bread, pasta etc) but that leaves you with lots of meat, fish and veg, which is no bad thing. It is also free.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. 

I hear what your saying and a lot of what you've said makes sense, I think I need to do a bit more research, my wife is adamant she's going to do it, due to lots of people she knows who have done it and have had very positive results, and they're still doing really well, sleeping better etc. 

I'm still unsure as I don't think I can cope with feeling starving especially as I'm constantly on my feet! I've done slimming world red and green day diets before and got good results.

Thanks again for your input :thumb:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

My main concern would be the time frame, 9 days is nowhere near long enough for your system to adapt, so once you stop, it reverts to its own status quo, but, being the intelligent adaptive machine it is, it will allow a little extra 'storage' in case a similar period of restriction occurs again, so you gain the weight back, plus a little extra. This is fundamentally how the body works and you can employ the same strategy to lose weight just as easily. 

What people need to realise is that we become what we consistently do, always and without fail, whether that is a good or bad thing.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh dear, I've started clean9! Day one nearly done :tumbleweed:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

One of the things i'm potentially looking at is fairly old school but is called the Anabolic Diet.
The quick version is that monday to friday you eat protein and fats, no carbs are allowed. The weekend is almost all carbs and some fats i think.
The basic idea is that your body burns all the carbs up during the week and by just eating protein and fats, you get leaner but stay the same weight.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Interesting muzzer, something to look at after these 9 day maybe. Well today is the morning of day 2 and whilst I'm a little hungry I'm not starving, I think today may be the hardest?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

muzzer said:


> One of the things i'm potentially looking at is fairly old school but is called the Anabolic Diet.
> The quick version is that monday to friday you eat protein and fats, no carbs are allowed. The weekend is almost all carbs and some fats i think.
> The basic idea is that your body burns all the carbs up during the week and by just eating protein and fats, you get leaner but stay the same weight.


Look up a guy on YouTube called Ric Drasin. He was a pro wrestler but before that back in the 70's he was part of the big bodybuilding movement in California along with people like Arnie et al. He often talks about what they used to eat in those days and it is very similar to what you describe. Lots of protein obviously, steak, beef burgers, lots of eggs, cottage cheese, tuna. The thing to watch is that many of these foods are very calorie dense due to the fat content, the fat in itself is not bad for you as it gets used for energy in the absence of carbs, but it is very easy to 'spill over' your calorie goal which is not good for weight loss.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I've just started the LDNM Cutting guide, these lads seem to cut through the BS and give it you straight working for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

